# The Fate of Sancho :-)



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!

This is the first time I've posted a thread, but I wanted to tell you all our exciting news. I have been on the wait list for a puppy from the same breeder as Maryam for the last few months, and we were expecting to add a puppy to our family in early February. I didn't want to tell too many people because sometimes litters don't work out as planned, and there was a long wait list, so I didn't want to get everyone's hopes up unless I actually had a puppy in hand :biggrin1:

As fate would have it, when Maryam wrote on the Forum about Sancho and how the adoptive family lined up for him wanted a girl, I thought he was adorable and wrote to the breeder to talk about Sancho. She'd fallen in love with him and was planning on keeping him for herself, but thought he would be a perfect match for Tony, Lito and I. He never barks, is middle-of-the-pack in dominance, has a very loving nature, and is structurally wonderful according to his breeder. He comes out of extensively health tested parents, as varified by OFA. He sounds just like Lito! Tony and I plan on bringing him home December 15th, after my final exams are over. His new name will be.......Nico !!!!!!!

I don't have any new photos other than the ones that Maryam has posted of him, but when I get more, I will be sure to display them. Thanks for sharing in our excitement! Kimberly and Laurie, thanks for keeping my secret (hehehehe)! 

~Kristin, DH and Lito


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin I am SO SO SO excited for you!!! Sancho sure is a cutie and Nico is a great name... it really fits with your family. 

We really need to get together for a play date for sure... especially so Kubrick can meet your two little guys!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Lina!

We would LOVE to have a playdate with you and the very handsome Kubrick 

~Kristin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love happy endings!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that's WONDERFUL news!  He's absolutely precious and looks like a real sweetie pie, so the temperment/personality description matches the sweet expression on his face. :grouphug: Congratulations!!!

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks ladies!

I knew you all would want to hear about Sancho/Nico's future, especially "Team Cream" :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL @ "team Cream!".

I am EXCITED that we can continue to watch Sancho/Nico grow, since we have all watched them both grow up w/ Maryam!  I love his new name, btw. Perfect.

I did notice his beautiful 'structure'. Are you going to show him? 

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah!!! Congrats on the new addition. He is adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Kristen! I thought he was a good looking guy too! You're very lucky to be bringing him home! I'll bet Lito will be thrilled to have a little bro.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!!

Kara- As much as I would LOVE to show him, I don't think I have the time at this point in my life. He is definitely going to get the "snip snip" several months down the road, poor guy  

Christy- You are right, Lito would love a sibling, lately whenever we come back from a playdate he acts really mopey the next day, like he misses his friends. Now he'll always have Hav company!

Thanks to everyone for being so sweet, I'm sure you all know what new puppy excitement is like!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kristin, Congratulations! Sancho is adorable! I'm sure you'll be counting down the days and we'll be looking forward to those pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - finally announced!! The secret was killing me - you know me & my excitment with Puppies!! Lito & Nico - Love it!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Kristin, I am also thrilled we will be able to watch Nico grow up. Lito is going to be thrilled when he comes home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations.... I think you must write the breeder and get updated pictures though!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Kristin, I wondered how long it would before you shared the news. Ha ha!

I'm so excited for you and for Carlito too. Ohmygosh, he is going to love having Sancho around. He will love teaching Sancho the butt wiggle play move!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Not to worry Amanda, I requested updated photos at the breeder's convenience, and I will be sure to post them when I receive them 

Hugs,

Kristin


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Kristin, how incredible is that !! Congratulations. What a great holiday gift he will be!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kristin,

I am so excited for you! MHS!! I can't wait to see the photos of Sancho/Nico and Lito romping together. What a wonderful holiday present too! I love having TWO and I think you will too :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristin,

Congratulations on getting Sancho, he is adorable. I know that Lito is going to love having a little brother. 

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

How wonderful!! Lito will have a little brother to play with for Christmas. Congratulations on your new little Nico.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on little Nico....that will be great for Lito to have a baby brother to play with all the time!!!! I am sure you will have a great christmas this year. Please keep us posted on how things are going and when you get some pictures!!!!! I am glad that we get to continue to see them both grow up!!!!! I love this forum!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what wonderful news!!! you know we were hoping Sancho now Nico would stay in the "forum family" congrats lito and nico who cute!!! and of course I love having a black dog and a white dog!!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Kristin! Nico is one lucky little fella! And I LOVE his name! Looking forward to seeing more pictures.

Eileen


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay Nico!

How exciting! It's so great that he is adopted by someone on the board too! What great news! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful Christmas present, Kristin! I'm so happy your wait is over and that little Sancho/Nico has found a wonderful forever home. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Nico!I bet it is very exciting to be getting a second hav!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, he is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! You will love the way the 2 boys play together. I can't wait to someday meet them. Sorry I will miss you on the walk next week!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Kristin!!!!! I'm soooooo happy for you, Tony and Lito! :whoo: 

We all get to see more of Sancho/Nico too which is a huge plus!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh that is so exciting! I know Lito will love having a little brother to romp and play with!
Congrats!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation, that is exciting news!!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations Kristin! Sancho is so very cute - what wonderful news for you guys.

We definitely need to see pics - more pics!

Wanda


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*New Photos!!!!!*

Hi all 

Here are some new photos I received today, isn't he an angel? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He looks like a teddy bear in that first picture! How adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Kristen he is precious. In fact have you considered naming little Nico- Angel or Angelo? ohh he is just perfect look at his perfect stance!!! and that face.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kristin, what a face on him!! It looks like he has no staining at all! You are going to have the best Christmas this year. Hope she sends you more pictures soon.
laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! He's perfect. What a cutie. I think I'm jealous.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OMGosh! That put the biggest smile on my face  You'll love having a cream! They are as sweet as sugar! he looks like a total teddy bear. Darnit.

I knew I should've snatched him up!  Gucci would LOOOVVVEE him. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so adorable. You are gonna have so much fun.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations, he is a real cutie. *


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so very cute, I just want to hug and squeeze and snatch him!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

He sure is a cutie.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, great pix. He is PRECIOUS. Thanks for the puppy fix!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am smitten! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so excited we get to keep seeing pictures of Sancho(Nico). Ok - we are expecting pics every week just like Pablo.

Nico looks all lonesome without Pablo. He sure is a cutie and I am so happy for you. So glad you are here with all of us so we can keep seeing that little cutie guy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is such a cutie! Can't wait to have play dates!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Kristin, the photos are precious. The first one looks like he's saying, "well mom, when are you coming to get me??"


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristen, He sure is cute cute cute!! I love that little black button of a nose on his light coat!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is so cute and thanks for the update... I don't know how you are going to wait!

Amanda


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

THanks everyone!

Now that I am committed, I am dying to bring him home. It will be a very rewarding challenge to raise the little guy. This may sound crazy, but I swear that Lito knows something is up. Lito is always a sweetheart, but is being extra loving with me, and anytime I am on the computer he keeps trying to get onto my lap and see what is going on. He is watching Eagles vs Pats with DH right now, they both love Sunday night football 

~Kristin


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on your little Nico.....what a doll!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

What an absolute cutie- I am so so jealous. I have the multiple havanese fever and it is making me crazy! 
Lynn


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

He's darling! Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I just love that first picture. The cocked head and adorable face are hard to resist!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, Kristen! I love his little face...and the head tilt? Too cute! Be still my heart!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kristin!

Nico is so cute! A little white puffball! You'll get some nice contrasting photos with Nico and Lito together - white and black!!

It is hard to wait, isn't it??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kristin- I'm so happy for you! He's a doll, and I'm sure Lito will love him.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nico is adorable!!! We already knew what he looked like from Maryam's posts, but it's cute to see how he's growing. He will love being a part of your family, I'm sure. Lito will be very happy to have a constant playmate. If Lito is anything like my Ricky, you will actually have more free time while they are busy RLH! :biggrin1:

Thanks for the pics, Kristin!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristin, how far away is the breeder? Maybe you can do weekend sleepovers.......... (meaning Nico at your house, not you at the breeders)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW Kristin! You sneaky little girl! You should have told me something and I would've taken more pics/videos of him! Why do only Kimberly&Laurie always get the secrets? Not fair...
This is such exciting news, especially because Sancho IS a cutie pie, he's very loving that's true and I am looking forward to seeing him in your family soon! Yippie!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, I just discovered the pics! Oh my, you're going to love him when you see him in person! He came up to me right away and just sat in my lap!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is sooo cute....ok I want a cream little boy next.....oh want have I started.....I think I have MHS.....and the bad news is my breeder is right by me like twenty minutes.....very easy to fall in love with the puppies!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kristin,

Nico is so darling and I love his color!!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see welcome home pictures and meeting Lito. :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kristin,

One more week and you'll have Nico home with you! I was just thinking of your darling white baby and went to check when he's coming home - December 15th!
Merry Christmas ~ it looks like you'll have a White Christmas!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Kristin, I was thinking about you yesterday too and thought: only one more week, yay! 
Libby, Nico is a cream pup, so I guess it'll be 'cream Christmas' for Kristin this year, LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, I cannot believe it is only a week away - and Nico gets to come home to his new forever home!! Kristin, are you all ready??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I was just thinking, if Nico is growing like Pablo, you might be surprised how big he already is! Pablo doesn't look like a puppy to me anymore, I can literally see him get taller every day! He weighed 5# at 11 weeks and I'm convinced he's gained weight since then (12 weeks old tomorrow). Oh I can't wait to see you post pictures&clips!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I was thinking about Kristin too. One more week!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't wait to see Nico!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, if you think Pablo doesn't look like a puppy anymore, I don't know what you will think when he hits 4 or 5 months. LOL.

Kristin I am so excited for you and Nico and Lito and your husband!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Lito is getting the best Christmas present! Maybe Santa knows about Dora chewing up the molding and chasing those bunnies and squirrels...

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin,
Nico is adorable. I am sure Lito would be so happy to have a playmate. Enjoy and Good luck!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone 

We are getting all prepared...it is sooooo exciting! And as par for the course with us, we are moving back into our Philly condo on Dec 19th! Talk about all things happening at once! At least they are all good things. Tony gets a few weeks off before his group starts working at their new office, and things don't start up at UPENN for me again until Jan 14th, so it will be the 4 of us hanging out and getting to know Nico arty::couch2::bounce: I won't be home until late Dec 15th, so you all will have to wait until the morning of the 16th to see photos of Nico and Lito playing :biggrin:. And please excuse the mess you will see in our CT apartment photos, there are plastic totes EVERYWHERE and all sorts of miscellaneous moving junk.

~Kristin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristin, we'll be too busy looking at the pups to notice your moving mess. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - great timing! And only five days left. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kristen, that is so exciting! Cannot wait to see pix of Nico and Lito together. Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

5DAYS LEFT :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah!!! good luck-- just five days to go!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Exciting! We're on countdown now. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoooo Hooooo!! You are gonna have such a wonderful Christmas!! Please share lots of pictures when the two boys meet!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck withe Nico and the move! Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

He's adorable, Kristin. And I LOVE the name (not surprisingly). The forum needed another Nico!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

Sunnygirl, I saw that last night that you had a Hav named Nico! Your avatar is very adorable! My husband actually picked the name out, his whole family emigrated here from Italy before he was born, so they all have beautiful Italian names. Nico is short for Nicademo in Italian, but I decided that running around and calling "Nicademo" all the time was unrealistic :biggrin1:

~Kristin


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin, only 4 more days, I can't wait to see pictures of that adorable little man, he's sooooooooooo sweet! You're gonna love him , trust me!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kristin, I can't take any credit for the names of either of my pups. Nico was the temporary call name given to him by the breeder. We liked it so we kept it. Desi, who we got when he was 5 months old, was named by his prior owner and I didn't want to confuse him by changing his name again (he had been Nicholas at the breeder - he and Nico came from the "N" litter). But now I can't imagine them having names other than Nico and Desi - both of those names just roll off the tongue.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristin, I'm excited for you!!! eace: We'll TRY and be patient and wait for the pics when you are ready to send them. :biggrin1: Moving AND a new pup! Thankfully, you'll have time off and I'm sure Nico will hit if off with Lito.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

3 more days!!!!eace:eace:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

There is supposed to be a storm this weekend!  I am praying that Nico and I don't get stuck in the airport on the way home, that would be awful!

~Kristin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

At least you'd be safe in an airport. Just make sure you take a couple of disposable potty pads along with his leash and collar. People are weird about dogs in airports (and many don't allow dogs outside of the carrier), but you can take him into a handicap stall in the restroom so he can eliminate. Tinky and I got stuck in New Jersey a couple of years ago for five hours.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kristin, I am thinking that going NOW might be a good idea - hehe 
What do you think??


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hahaha Laurie 

I was just looking at switching my flights, Tony is usually very lenient but he said NO to the extra 900$ that it would cost to switch my flights to earlier in the week. Ugg.

~Kristin


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kristin,
I am so excited for you to get Nico. When will you be back in Phila. I would love to try to get together with you and the boys and Linda and her boys the week between xmas and new years. If that doesn't work, we can plan something for January. 

Are you flying out of CT? I know the weather here in Phila is predicted to be iffy. What day are your flights? Could you buy a new ticket for less? If you were planning to come back to CT, but it might be easier to come back to Phila, I am happy to pick you up at the airport. You would just have to pay me with some puppy playtime. I wish I had some other good ideas for you. You can always get a hotel room with Nico for the day if you are stuck while picking him up.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

THanks Karen!

You are too sweet. I am actually flying into and out of Philly. The flight down to SC should be fine, I am just worried about the return flight getting really delayed. I am supposed to leave SC at about 2 pm and be back to Philly about 6 pm, but supposedly the storm in Phila starts around that time. If need be, I will stay at one of the airport hotels, I have a room for Fri night and if it looks bad as of tomorrow I will book it again for Sat night as well. 

I would LOVE to do a get together, although I may have to wait until after the new year's because we have a stream of family coming down to visit us and help us unpack 

~KRistin


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just heard the weather and they still aren't saying much. I am away from Dec. 31 through the Jan. 10th, so lets plan something for when I get back. Good luck with Sunday. It will all be worth it in the long run!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

boo hoo- I am too far away to join in!! I want to play with Nico, Lito, Brady, and the three Fung pups!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Booohooohooo and I am too far to bring the 2 brothers back together...how sad! Kristin, take some cheap NEWSPAPER with you for potty, because that's what Nico will be used to. Pablo didn't really know how to deal with pee pads at first, he thought it was a cool place to sleep on and to pee right NEXT to :laugh:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No worries Laurie, we will have to get on that winter playdate for February. We will have to make sure we plan it around when Kristin and the "kids" can come. That way, we can all have a puppy fix.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah the cream team! I just found this thread and I am so happy for Sancho. Congrats!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kristin, I'll be flying in and out of PHL this weekend myself. I'll have to keep an eye out for you and that adorable Nico!! Good luck with everything this weekend. Can't wait to you're both home and settled and we get to see PICTURES!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:THIS IS THE WEEKEND:whoo:

NICO IS COMING HOME!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:NICO COMES HOME TODAY!!:whoo::whoo:

Our Noreaster is not expected till tonight so lets hope Kristin and hubby get all settled int he Nico and Lito before it hits!!! We want to see pictures!!

Good Luck Kristin!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kristen,

Can't wait to see your baby when you bring him home. Hope the weather holds out for you. 

Welcome Nico! :welcome:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Go Nico, go Nico, go Nico! YUUUUUUUUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, I'm so happy Sancho aka Nico found a home via this wonderful forum. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HIS PICTURES!!! :whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Nico's Home!*

Hi everybody!!!!!!!

After a really fun visit to SC and my longest travel day EVER (flight delays, 2 hour cab rides, a free round trip airline ticket anywhere in the US, a 4 hour drive back to CT!) and we FINALLY got back to CT at midnight last night!

Truthfully, I was feeling nervous about my decision to get a second Hav this whole week. I kept thinking things like; will they get along, will he become a little monster once he is away from the breeder, will he be able to adjust to a litter box? But all that was erased the minute I saw him. Bobbi took me in her home, opened the Expen door, and said "here's mommy!" and I knelt down and he jumped into my arms! It was amazing. It was like we'd always been together. Once she saw how well the puppy and I were getting along, she invited me to stay instead of going back to the hotel, and the puppy slept in the crate next to me all night in the guest room :biggrin1:

Can I tell you Nico was an ANGEL. He is awesome. I am so lucky, both of my boys are wonderful travellers, not a peep on either the flights or the cabs or the drive home. No droolies or motion sickness! We made countless friends in the airport, he is such a charmer.

So when Tony met us at the airport with Lito, of course the first glimpse Nico gets of Philly is a car accident at the airport with police and ambulance and firetruck sirens blaring, and freezing cold to boot! How typically Philly  So we folded down the seats in our Escalade and let the boys meet in the back. I put a little piddle pad down, and Nico ran over and peed right on it! It was such a proud moment for me (I know that sounds ridiculous but you all will understand  ).

Lito is such a great big brother, they boxed and wrestled and hugged. Tony and I just had these huge grins on our faces, it was the right decision!!!!!!!!! So I put Nico in his crate and Lito in his carseat and we drove all the way back. When we got home, the first think Nico did when I put him down was to run over to the litter box, following Carlito, and as soon as Lito got out, Nico jumped in and peed!!!!! Yaaaaay!!!!!

So here is the first installment of photos. It was midnight when we got back so I didn't get any photos yet of the two boys playing together, but I will do that today and upload them. Here is Nico at his breeder's home, and Lito this morning looking down at Nico's ExPen setup. I apologize for the poor quality of my photography skills, but it is really hard to catch a moving puppy!

I want to say a huge thank you to all of you for the love and encouragement you have shown me, it may sound cheesy but I truly appreciate all of your support through my adoption process, you all always made me feel that I could handle the puppy and I am so grateful that we have him now!

Love KRistin

PS did I mention he slept through the whole first night, no whining or wetting the crate?  It must have helped that I had already spent a night with him at his breeder's home!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Another one from SC*

This was through the little bars of his breeder's pen setup. For some reason it looks like he has dark tearstaining in the photos, but you can barely see it in person, maybe it is the shadows?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh and I will get a new photo of the boys today for my avatar!

~Kristin


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

:Hi Kristin!
I am new here, getting a puppy in about one week, but just wanted to say congratulations and I loved reading about the preparation and final arrival of Nico! arty: Wishing you all the best with your new puppy!(and big brother too!)
Diana


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah Kristin! I am so glad that things are going well so far. I think we all knew that Lito would be a good big brother. It probably helps with the transition for Nico that Lito is there to show him the ropes. I am so glad that picking him up went so well, regardless of your flights, etc. I can't wait to meet him! He is a very handsome guy! You know how I love cream havs!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby. Nico is a real beauty.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow -what a nice experience for you guys, despite all the delays. Since he was such a good traveler, it gave you even more time to bond with him before meeting Lito. And how kind of your breeder to allow you to stay. I bet that was great for you and him both!! Sounds likNico is a smarting and that Lito is going to be a good example for him!! I am so glad you guys are home safe and all that waiting is over!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

THanks Ladies!

I know we are in for a long but fun next few months while we train Nico. I am going to have to look through previous threads for the puppy book recommendations. Kimberly and Bobbi have both given me really good advice, but it helps to have a reference in front of you  Laurie and Karen I think you are right, it is much easier to reinforce training when Nico has an older brother to imitate. He is like Lito's little sidekick, although I have a sneaking suspicion that Nico is going to give Lito a run for his money when he gets older! Maybe this is wrong in terms of puppy training, but I have been giving Lito little treats this morning for all the things he does right, and I am hoping that Nico is maybe absorbing a little of it since he follows Lito around. That worked this morning when I started the "sit" command training, I know you are supposed to train them individually but I had Lito sit three times and he got treats, so then Nico tried to mimick Lito and when he sat I said "GOOD SIT" while he was still on his rear end and gave him a little treat. I know it is going to take some time but he seems very intelligent and eager to please.

It is so funny, when Lito has had enough play he goes over to Tony and scratches at his leg to be held to get away from the little ball of energy. Poor Lito loves his 10 hours of uninterrupted sleep. The beds and the couches in the condo have sort of become his safe haven, he knows Nico can't get up so he just hops up and taunts Nico!

I can't wait to have a playdate with all of you ladies who are close by! 

~KRistin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations. Nico sure is an adorable little guy. So glad your trip went well. Isn't it amazing how fast these dogs bond? Every time we have our Hav playdate at Laurie's, it amazes me how well they all get along.

And I sympathize with all your anxiety before you got him. We were driving home from picking up Shelby, and all I could think was call the breeder and take her back; what did I do, etc. But that changed as soon as we got home and she settled in.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Kristin. Nico is a doll. I also noticed #2 was a lot easier & faster to train. I look forward to seeing more pictures of Nico & Lito together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kristin, I think it sounds like you are creating a good system!! If Nico is willing to follow Lito's good behavior, I believe threat for them both is GREAT!! I think that when they train seperately I think the mean more like, with the come, emergency call and those kind of things. You should be so proud of Nico if he is learning already. Have fun!! And I too cannot wait for my spring playdate so I can meet your guys in person!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Kristin, it all sounds so wonderful. I had to smile as I read your updates. 

You'll have a bit of work to do, but it sounds like Lito is willing to help lead, and you're going to be getting a lot of rewards back as little Nico grows.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a horrible trip home but the little guy is so cute and so worth it!!! I would agree it is easier to train number two but don't be afraid to try new things as well- they do learn differently based on their personalities. How exciting to have a christmas puppy for Lito!

Amanda


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kristin,
Congratulations on your new little boy. Now you won't get anything done for the next few weeks watching all the antics that two Havanese can be up to. They are so fun to just sit and watch as they interact. We all look forward to the updated pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kristin,

He's *so* cute! I'm so happy for you that the boys took to each other right away. I can't tell you how much all of this new puppy stuff is playing on my MHS.

What a wonderful thing your breeder did by allowing you that first night together in her home, a setting he was used to. I can't wait to hear more. Give both boys and extra hug and kiss from me.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kristin you sure made my day!! I am so happy to hear all the details and how it all turned out with both your boys, Nico and Lito!!! Sounds like they are true brothers! Nico is a little darling and it is so great he has Lito to show him the roaps. I am very happy for your family!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Krstin,

What a wonderful an well adjusted little guy Nico is and what a great experience (except for the long travel) it has been. Sounds like he has never met a stranger and is a happy go lucky little guy. :biggrin: It's so great to hear that he and Lito have hit it off right away. 

Looking forward to more pictures. 

Edited to say that Nico is absolutely adorable!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kristin, a welcome home to Nico! He is absolutely adorable and precious. I think you're wise to let Lito show the way and the extra treats will reassure him that he is still "top dog" with seniority  Nico sounds like he's a pretty smart fellow already!

What a wonderful Christmas for your family!

BTW, how far apart in age are your two?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristin, 
A HUGE congratulations on your new addition. I know you will love having two Havs. It sounds like Lito will be a wonderful big brother and teacher for Nico. The joy in watching them play together doesn't end. It just gets better.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kristin, how are you guys making out? Cant wait to see pics of the two of them together!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Kristin, so glad you guys made it back home in one piece! Loved the pics, waiting for more! How much does Nico weigh? I'm pretty sure Pablo's close to 6# now, he's very muscular. Nico looks smaller than him on the pics, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your second Hav baby, Kristin!

Nico is just adorable - and so white! He will look so great next to Lito! Thanks for posting the photos. It is just so fun to see two Havs interact....who needs tv?

Enjoy!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*New photos*

Hi all!

Elaine, you are right, it is IMPOSSIBLE to get anything done with all of this cuteness going on!

I have some new photos of them sharing two rawhide sticks that the breeder sent home for them. The only "arguments" between them have been due to Nico trying to steal Lito's stick all the time (or anything else he has in his mouth). They never last more than a second or two so I have been watching closely but stepping back and letting them deal with it and establish their order in the house.

Maryam, I love your new Avatar! Nico is only 4.8 lbs. He is a little boy, but he ate a ton today because I think he is worried that Lito will steal his food even though they are separated when they eat  .

~Kristin

PS I didn't take any pics of them wrestling because I wanted to watch them in case I needed to interveine. Lito pinned Nico once or twice but nothing that sounded or looked excessive


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*More photos*

A few more


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I remember when we brought little Scout home, Lincoln was able to pin him instantly by pushing on just the right place on his neck/shoulder. But wait until Nico grows....it'll take Lito a bit more effort to pin him then! Glad you are having fun!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

:biggrin1:Thanks Jane!!!!!

It is so true, Nico goes rolling when Lito flips him with a paw, then he jumps up and comes back for more. He just won't quit! Lito looks so tired, like "mom, when does he go to bed?" I have Nico in his ExPen while I am typing right now and he is making noises like Gizmo from the gremlins 
~KRistin


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kristin,

Another funny thing I saw them do was when it looked like Lincoln was DRAGGING Scout across the floor by his mouth....but it turned out to be Scout who had his jaw clamped onto Lincoln's ear hair and wouldn't let go...and Lincoln was trying to get away! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sooo cute! Congrats on your new addition. Sounds like you had a great breeder.

My little bichon mix shows her tear stains more in pics, then in person. Photoshop


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin,
Congratulations! It was so enjoyable to read your updates. The boys look adorable.

It was funny to read that Lito wants to find a little peace and quiet from Nico. At our home, it is exactly the opposite. Lizzie looks for some quiet and peace under the bed where Benji can't get to her. Benji thinks Lizzie is his little toy. When he sees Lizzie playing with the toys, he pounces on her and tries to get her to play with him. If they are separated though, they both whine and want to be together. :biggrin1: 

You are going to have a blast watching these babies. Elaine is right, it gets quite addicting watching their antics. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie is 6.5# and Brutus is 11.5#, but Roxie can still "have her way" with Brutus. Brutus is much stronger so Roxie does not wear a collar in the house so he doesn't hurt her accidently, but when he plays too rough she "yells" at him to stop and he does. Roxie is great at stealing his chew sticks and keeping her own at the same time.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

WELCOME HOME NICO! Kristin, he's simply gorgeous. I love the pics...both boys look like they're having such a fun time.

-sigh- All these puppy pics...all these adorable faces. There should be a MHS epidemic breaking out around the forum.

Wanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures! It sounds like you are all having so much fun. Next time you come over for a playdate, you are going to have to convince my DH how much better it is having two!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures Kristin,

Both boys are so cute and how wonderful that they are getting along so well. Nico sounds like a very confident little boy and very much like an alpha baby.  
How old is he?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kristin- I'm so glad you're back home safely with Nico! He's darling! I'm sure the boys will be best friends. I love the white Hav with the black. They look so cute together. Give Lito a hug from Maddie, and Nico belly rubs from me. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin, Nico's face reminds me so much of Pablo's, it's incredible. How nice for you to have a YinYang pair!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome home Nico!!! Great pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Kristin - what great pictures of those beautiful guys!! It sounds like you guys are having a lot of fun. Very smart move!! Letting Lito sort of reprimand Nico on his own is a very important part of letting them establish their places in the pack. It is a great idea to step back and supervise!! Believe me, Nico will keep going back for more and more- its just the puppy way. Are you done with all your school work? And is Tony down for good? I get you guys are going to have the best Christmas!!!

When we first spoke, you were going to wait, are you guys glad you did it sooner??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay for "Team Cream!"  I've never met a cream that wasn't just as sweet as sugar :kiss: I'm so happy to hear you finally made it home, despite hellish travel, and they are getting along and Nico is learning the house rules and potty training so quickly! That's awesome!

He's Beautiful!!!!! Just beautiful! and Gucci says he's a hottie! 

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the well-wishes and compliments on the boys!

I think a few people asked about ages, Lito is going to be 3 yrs old in March and Nico is 13 weeks old. Lito is about 16.5 lbs and Nico is 4.8, as I mentioned above . The weight disparity isn't stopping Nico, he thinks he's a big boy! 

Jane, I was cracking up at your story about Lincoln and Scout, we had an incident like that this morning where Nico was squealing and I thought he was hurt but he was just so excited because he got ahold of Lito's ear hairs and was tugging on them! 

And Maryam, they totally do look like yin and yang, we were saying that last night when they were interlocked and rolling across the living room!

Laurie, you are right, part of the reason I was nervous was that we were adding the puppy so much sooner than expected, but it was so worth it! Tony and I both have the next few weeks off from work and school so it is so much fun for the 4 of us to hang out. This way I can get out for my morning run and they are still occupied 

~KRistin


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin, that is great that the two boys are having so much fun together! It makes me want to add number two sooner. 

We need to have a play date soon!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kristin, what fun pictures of your boys!!! I am so happy for you!  I don't envy you all those travel hassles, but thankfully, you are home safe and sound and Nico doesn't seem to have been bothered by any of that stuff. Good boy. 

Lito looks SO much like Ricky! I know Kimberly has said so a couple of times, but these last pics from you really make me see it. Ricky also weighs 16.5 lbs, just like Lito. Neat.  Nico sounds like a smart little puppy and he's so adorable!

I know you'll have your hands full some times, but the benefits far outweigh the inconveniences, trust me. Right now, Ricky is flat on his back with all four legs in the air, and Sammy is snuggled right next to him. Priceless! Enjoy the fun! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kristin~ I'm sorry but somehow I missed Nico's homecoming  But, it looks as though all is well w/the brothers  I'm so happy for you! BTW, I love your "salt and pepper"! :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, it has been 1 week and the boys are settling in very well together. The first few days there were lots of grumbles from Lito over Nico taking his toys and some of the attention, but now they are really bonding and they go everywhere together! 

Here are a few pictures of them wrestling. We were waiting for our area rugs to come in this morning, so I threw an old college blanket on the floor and the boys went nuts playing on it. 

The only issues have been that Nico tries to bite the molding at floor level if there is no chew toy available, and that he wakes up exactly at 6 am every morning and whines to play/pee . Laurie gave me good advice today about spraying bitter apple on the corners of the molding, I will have to order some. And she and the breeder gave me the same advice not to reward his whimpering with attention if he doesn't have to pee, so as soon as I take him out to potty I set him back in the crate and he settles in after 5-10 min. But other than that, he has been awesome with Lito. We call them phantom 1 and 2 because they are so quiet and they follow us around the house like little shadows :biggrin1:

Marj, I agree, Lito and Ricky do look so much alike!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Wrestling*

Here they are


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Kristin, how did I miss Nico's homecoming-- Nico and Lito are adorable together (but then again I have my own yin and yang) sound like Nico is really a very even tempered great puppy! congrats!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh the boys are already settling in! How fun! 

I had the same trouble with Dora and the molding. I didn't realize it until one of the corners was pretty much gone! Apple Bitter worked well for me 

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristin, the boys are so cute. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kristin, what cute little furball pictures!! I'm so glad they are becoming fast friends! They must be better to watch than TV :biggrin1:

BTW, you might want to wait until after housebreaking to put those new area rugs down, lol!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristan, they are so cute. I love that little white ball of fur against the all black of Lito.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin,


> The only issues have been that Nico tries to bite the molding at floor level if there is no chew toy available


this made me grin :biggrin1: cause that's EXACTLY what Pablo used to do a few days ago. He was such a dedicated little worker around our front door molding, so I ended up putting quite a bit of his beloved (NOT!) distilled vinegar all over that area and guess who's looking for trouble somewhere else ever since!
Pablo wakes up every morning at 7:25 and starts moving around and around and around, I tried to just overhear it, but at exactly 7:35 the geese fly by and THAT definitely wakes him up enough to go pee. So I sometimes just pull him out at 7:25 have him pee&poop and put him back inside his crate til a little after 8, even 8:30. If I don't take him out at 7:25 he REALLY needs to get out no later than 8. Hope that helped.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristin,

I love the pictures of boy wrestling, what a great looking pair they are. I am so glad that they bonded so well and so quickly. 

I think we need more close up face shots of your beautiful boys.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello!

So here is the update  Things have been going very well. The boys are adjusting to having one another around permanently, and Lito has been very good about sharing. Nico is so curious about everything, he is definitely a handful! If I am not watching carefully, he is already jumping onto the couch and the back of the couch at 15 weeks! They have both met lots of new people and have been absolute sweethearts this holiday season. 

Nico's chewing has been a lot better, but I still have to be vigilant because he is a sneaky little guy (we call him Sneaky Nikki as his nickname since he loves to make quiet michief). Nico still gets up at the crack of dawn and Lito is my sleepyhead. Here are a few photos that my mom took of us Christmas night in our condo. When I resized them to fit the forum limit I noticed a shadow around all of us but I am unsure as to how to get rid of it.

Hugs!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*THe fam*

Pictures


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Last one *

I think I made the images too small and that was creating the shadow effect.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristin, they are too cute. I hope we get to meet in the spring.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kristin,

I think I missed Nico coming home also, congrats on your new boy! I read though some of the thread....great pictures the boys, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cute family! I think your sweater is very appropriate with the black and white theme as well 


My favorite is the last photo with Nico being sneaky nikki and stealing a kiss!
Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great Pictures and I love your Kitchen.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> What a cute family! I think your sweater is very appropriate with the black and white theme as well
> 
> My favorite is the last photo with Nico being sneaky nikki and stealing a kiss!
> Amanda


LOL thanks Amanda!

Nico is a total loverboy, he is always trying to kiss me when I am holding him.

And good call on the sweater b/w theme, I didn't even think of that but it is totally appropriate! DH and I look a little ragged in the pics because it was a really long day but I wanted to post them anyways because the boys looked so darn cute in them 

:wink:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kristin, I'm glad things are going so well for your family and the boys are bonding. I think of you every time I pass a Mexican restaurant in town and see "sanchos" on the sign in front ( I don't even know what they are, lol!) Great pics, thanks for sharing. I have a climber/jumper as well and it keeps things interesting :biggrin1:


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh.Sancho is so so cute! We are looking in to gettin a second- I have MHS- but sometimes I get cold feet worrying about how they will get along. It looks like it worked out for you! And of course, it is back to the potty training stage- Parker is never in his crate anymore- he is such a good boy- We do however have some bedroom doors closed when we are out of the house- it is just too tempting in the kids room not to steal things, and of course the bathroom doors are closed because toilet paper is also a tempting toy. Other than that, Parker NEVER chewed on furniture. So I am so completely spoiled- as I see like children every puppy has its own personality! ON THE OTHER HAND, I know it will be so wonderful- We spend so much time with Parker, but it would be great for him to also have a playmate.
I cant wait to hear how it progresses with your two!
Lynn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love all the photos, Kristin! You're a reformed photo posting gal now! Yea!

I love the one you sent me the other day with all three of your boys on the sofa together too. Thank you!

It is great that the two of them are settling into each other. You're becoming a normal mom with a set of eyes in the back of your head for Sneaky Nikki. Oh, the exploring stage is something else, isn't it?!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love those pictures. They are so cute together. I have to agree -- love your kitchen and the color of your hardwoods. Beautiful -- all around.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love the pictures - look at Nico kissing mommy...
He looks very comfy and happy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kristin thanks for sharing those great photos. They are adorable!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I loved the photos you posted, Kristin! What a good looking family! I love the photo of Nico looking up in the kitchen - you can see his little ears - so cute!

Glad to hear all is going well with TWO!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kristin, you did good girl! ALL your boys are cute!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristin,
Those photos are so cute. Thanks for sharing. It looks like Nico is quite a lover. Isn't it fun having two!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin, what a wonderful family you have there! All the pictures really radiate how wonderful you are all getting along. 

I can't wait to meet all of you and Kubrick is also very excited since he loves loves loves to play with Havs. I'm sure Sneaky Nikki could learn a thing or two from Kubrick.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin,
Lovely pictures! Nico and Lito are so adorable. 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Kristin. Loved your pics. Your babies are so cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristin, thank you for sharing all those great pictures!! Your kitchen is beautiful, and those floors! Stunning!!! Sorry, just HAD to comment. :biggrin1:

As to the 'boys', they are adorable! I love seeing them have such a good time together. They bring such smiles to our faces, don't they? In spite of waking at ungodly hours of course. ound: 

I think having two Havs is absolute joy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin, no excuse! I see you're online, we expect to hear and see news from Nico and Lito! Pablo weighs close to 9 pounds now and is sporty as always. I put up a few clips in his Pablo D.O.G. thread. I would looooooooooove to see pics/clips of Nico and hear how he's developing.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Maryam!

I will post 2 pics right now of Lito, Nico and myself that my grandmother took this weekend. I was still in my PJ's and I look like crap but the dogs look adorable.

Nico is now about 7lbs. I think he is going to be a smaller male, maybe 10-12 lbs if I had to guess.

He is absolutely wonderful! He has so much maturity for a pup so young. I can leave the boys for 5 hours a day with no whining, no destructive behavior except for a few occasionally chewed pee pads. In fact, our new condo neighbor of 2 months told me yesterday she had no idea we even had dogs! Nico is so clever, he and Lito invent all sorts of games and love each other so much. At first, Lito was somewhat jealous, but it has worked itself out now. We have exposed them to so much travelling and so many friend's homes, and I am proud to say that as soon as I lay a pee pad down (with the homeowner's permission of course  ) they remember where it is and go use it with no accidents in other people's houses. Can you tell I am in love??? (biggrin1). I am so grateful that I waited to find 2 wonderful breeders to get my boys from, they came to me already trained and with wonderful little personalities.

I am glad to hear that Pablo is doing so well, I follow his antics through your posts. He sure is a handsome little boy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: can't wait to see the pics! So far we haven't found anyone yet to take Pablo to, so i don't know if he figures the pee pad thing out. We took him to my MIL, but set up his ex-pen, because she didn't want him running around, which is absolutely fine with us. But all our current other friends didn't really want to let the dog INSIDE their homes


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your boys look fabulous, Kristin! I was so glad to see the latest picture in my email. The contrast of their coat colors, but the silkiness going through both is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Boys at their Great-Grandma and Grampa's House*

Aren't they so cute?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, that 2nd pics just melts my heart! You two look so cute together! Did you trim Nico's hair? It's amazing how similar the brothers' faces look, although I never seem to get a good pic of my puppy's face, LOL.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Maryam, it is funny, a lot of my friends have recently adopted dogs, so they are all super lenient about having the boys over. In fact, we are going to a Superbowl party at one of our friend's condos in NYC, and she sent the invite to Nico and Carlito from her papillon Batman. It was so adorable! I think I will bring belly bands just in case for that one since Batman occasionally piddles when he is excited, and my Nico might follow suit if he sees it 

Kimberly, thanks for the compliments! Both of their coats are so gorgeous, they never mat and I only have to brush them every other day. I love my boys, I swear I couldn't ask for 2 more friendly, funny, and better behaved dogs. The DH is pretty good too LOL  Can't wait to see you at Westminster!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin, you all look so lovely! You have such adorable and sweet furbabies.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

THank you Poornima!

We have been so unbelievably busy since we moved permanently back to Philly in December, but I promise I will try to be better about posting . I have been watching the videos of Benji and Lizzie that you post, they are too adorable! I even put Carlito in my lap so he can watch his son playing via YouTube 

Hugs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristan, he is so adorable. I love his coat.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristin,


Your boys are just gorgeous, perfect little opposites and are so very striking. No wonder you are inlove!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What cute pictures Kristin!! I cannot believe how big Nico looks. Is Lito small? I cannot wait to see you guys in two weeks!!! What beautiful babies you guys have!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kristin,
Nico is so cute. I can't wait to meet all of you in a couple weeks! I wish I could open up the play date to the entire "NJ Playdate". I'll have to have another one when the weather is warmer! See you soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute boys! I think you need a lil girl next 

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kristin, first, your boys are so adorable and it makes my heart sing to hear how well the 2 get along and how in love you are 

Secondly, if that is your definition of looking like crap you must be really fabulous when you get all dolled up! (this from someone who looks like the Bride of Frankenstein when she gets out of bed, lol!)

Maryam, thanks for outing Kristin and getting us a picture fix


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Your boys are adorable! What a cutie little Nico!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such sweet pictures of the two adorable boys and a great one of you, Kristin!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristin,
The photos are really terrific. Both Lito and Nico are beautiful! The photo of you, well your face says it all.....puppy love!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kristin, I LOVE your latest photos of your boys. And you have really beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kristin,

They are adorable! Nico is just getting more beautiful by the minute and they are such a handsome pair! That's great news to hear they are getting along so well and have such wonderful manners when they are out! 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristen, it seems like your boys are fabulous! To have a condo neighbor who says she didn't even know you have dogs - wow!! My whole NEIGHBORHOOD knows I have dogs! :frusty:

What cute pics!! They are beautiful boys.


----------

